# Wobbler---Back to the beginning



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 2, 2011)

Seems that MetalButcher isn't the only one longing for a wobbler these days. I have a fellow engineer who has an 11 year old kid who is fascinated with small engines. He wanted to build one for a school science project, but 11 year old kids are pretty limited in what machinery they can run. I gave him a peice of 1/4" aluminum plateand one of Elmer Verburgs drawings, and told him that if he could mark out and saw out the base and main frame, and drill and tap the assembly holes, that I would make the lathe/mill parts for him. I figured that he couldn't get in too much trouble with hacksaw, file, and an electric drill. Sure enough, in about 2 weeks the kid came back to my house and dropped of the assembled frame.----So, yesterday and this morning I put together the rest of the parts he needed. The one with the air hose is the new one, actually running in the picture---The one setting in the background is the very first engine I built, when I started into this machining game about 3 years ago. The kid hasn't seen "his" engine yet, but I'm sure he will be thrilled. I really don't approve of adults completely "doing" a kids project for them, and believe me, William is going to really get quizzed by me on what he has learned about steam engines and how they run.---Brian


----------



## tel (Jan 2, 2011)

ONYA Brian, another young'un hopefully encouraged to further pursue the hobby!


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice to see you having fun Brian. And very, very nice of you to help out the young lad. :bow:

Just kidding when I say; That's a good cover story, but you really made those for yourself, didn't ya.

 stickpoke Rof} Rof} Rof}

-MB


----------



## Foozer (Jan 2, 2011)

Thats good doing for the little ones, always nice to see the big kids take time out for the little kids.


Robert


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 2, 2011)

Brain, about the time we think that there is not much coming of the younger generation we get a nice supprise like you have there, you will have a friend for life and hope that he turns out a good as you, wonderful the help, nice of you, Lathe Nut


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 3, 2011)

William came with his dad and grandpa tonight to pick up his new engine.---I couldn't really tell which of the three of them was more pleased. I told the boy that I wanted to see his write up on steam engines when he makes his presentation to the science fair.


----------



## tel (Jan 3, 2011)

A job well done all round then. Thm:


----------



## itowbig (Jan 4, 2011)

i read this and went on about my reading else where and had to return here again. when i was a lad my father would let me play with some tools but never what i wanted to do. i wanted to work on harder stuff(he was a diesel mechanic)
but never would let me do any of the tough stuff, so i got turned off real fast.  why not get the parents permission and let that lad play with the harder tools (with lots of close supervision and protective where) and build a simple machine.
to this day i dont know squat about a dam diesel engine except u fuel it and it runs. and its because i never got to do any thing harder so i did not want to know after that. me i really think its a waste of the mind if the mind is not allowed to work.
(ya i know too many liabilities) but i sure do wish he would have let me do the more complicated work too cause i would for sure be doing that line of work today if he had only let me go.  anyway that story got to me and made me think of dad hes long gone now.  let them do more than simple stuff teach them while the mind is good.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 4, 2011)

Wonderful story Brian and thanks for sharing it. I see a lot of college age engineering students these days and am always surprised how lacking mechanical apptitude is. This experience for young William will do wonders to start him down a more practical path and I hope he continues to want to learn. Far too few do these days.

Bill


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice to see. 

On a somewhat related note, one of my coworkers came to my cube today with pictures of his new Grizzly lathe (10x20 or similar size) and a bunch of questions about metal. Seems he was inspired by pictures I would show him of the engines I have built. I expect he'll show up here one day soon.


----------

